# Barbara Gene



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What a great way to end kidding for the year. Early afternoon on a beautiful day so we could be outside. She fulfilled both claims on her kids. What a good girl. (for once)


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

It was the Alpine?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The bay one is a doeling and the two-toned chamoise is a buckling. More pics when the are fluffly 
These are Alpine babies making them 3/4 Alpine 1/4 Nubian.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Hold on. There's 2 placentas looks like. The boy may be Nubian, look at his ears  We'll se what he looks like dried up.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Good going Barbara Gene & great pics GoatHiker!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Is it bad that there are two placentas?


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Not at all, just means they could have 2 different dads in this case.


----------



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Love the name!  That show is hilarious! Congrats on the new little ones, they're gorgeous!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Turned out to be one giant placenta. Alpines for sure. 
Everyone is doing well.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Super cute, congrats on the great kidding! Keepers or sellers?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They are so cute! Congrats!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats! They are cuties.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What cutie pies! Congrats!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Jodi_berg said:


> Super cute, congrats on the great kidding! Keepers or sellers?


 I'm keeping the doeling. Mine mine mine 
Moonlight has first choice of all bucklings. She'll make her choice this weekend. I have a feeling she's really going to like this little two-toned chamoise, he's pretty fancy and stocky.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Who doesn't love a chamoise?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Congrats.


----------

